
The Geography of a Recession - Interactive Graphic - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/03/03/us/20090303_LEONHARDT.html?ref=business
======
danw
UK data:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/interactive/2009/jan/21/u...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/interactive/2009/jan/21/unemployment-
map)

------
dangrover
Interesting -- it seems to be worse in non-urban areas.

